# VAT and training



## johnmck (10 Feb 2010)

hi,
my company provides services that we charge VAT on - but part of some of our projects also include training the clients.

my company is VAT registered.

Should we invoice for the training part without VAT?


----------



## GreenQueen (10 Feb 2010)

AFAIK Training services are not subject to VAT & should be treated as such.


----------



## Arch2 (10 Feb 2010)

Depends on the exact type of trainning and where, how it is povided.

Is the trainning provided as part of a package?  ie software and trainning?
Is it call room type trainning (aducational/ vocational)?


----------



## ariidae (10 Feb 2010)

Here is the Revenue's VAT Rates subject index. Search for training there.

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/vat/rates/index.jsp


----------



## Arch2 (11 Feb 2010)

But also remember the rate may be different if sold as part of a package!  Which trainning often is.


----------

